# Opinions on this cage please~ideas too



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I just bought this as an indoor home for Cooter, for night time and when no one is home. It actually a dog crate, with 2 doors and a slide out tray on the bottom.It is 42 inches long, 28 inches wide and 31 inches high, the bar spacing is 1 1/8 inches. ( I can return it if you all say it's not good) It wont be sitting on the floor but up on a table. Also looking for ideas for set up - I can do parrots, but pijies are different ( they don't chew the heck out of everything for instance) Right now he sleeps on a folded towel in one corner of his temporary house.
View attachment 16428


View attachment 16429

Opinions?? Ideas???
Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not have house pigeons, but it seems alot of house pigeons are kept in those. I think a shelf he can roost on would help and maybe a mirror so he/she can look at himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use those indoors. Never outdoors though, as rodents can get in, and raccoons and hawks could reach in and grab a bird. I usually put newspaper on the bottom, and wooden shelves for perches. And yes, as spirit wings has suggested, a mirror for company. I used to put in two 2X4's on the bottom of the cage, and ran a board across to sit on them, but when I changed that to shelves that connect higher up on the side, I realized how much easier it was to clean, as not everything had to be taken out to clean the cage bottom. Think you'll like it. My handicapped bird got caught the first night between the bottom of the cage and the lowest bar, so I added 1/4 inch hardware cloth around the bottom 4 inches of the cage. I think those cages work very well for a pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay...can you post a picture?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This isn't a great shot of the set up, but you can see how the shelf is up off the floor. It was a quickie thing, as these two birds were just being paired up, then going out to the loft. I am going to make shelves that will fit completely across the cage for future occupants. But you can get the idea.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Probably the easiest way to put a shelf perch above the bottom is to use dowel rods. They work great!!

I've even put a branch diagonally in a corner.

Let us see your set-up when you have finished it, Ede-bird. Looks like it's big enough and will be just fine! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Cage*

Nice looking set up. Are there other pets in the house that could cause stress to the bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if there are, I'd hope it would be kept where they couldn't get anywhere near it. A cat could easily put a paw through those bars.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

The cage will be up off the floor on a table , our one cat is 16 years old and can't be bothered to chase after "bird meat" unless it comes out of a can ( that doesn't mean that she is allowed near the birds - I'm not that dense), Our little dogs are afraid of all of the birds ( again not allowed around when the birds are out). We are going to set up the cage today and I'll post some pictures when we are done, before moving 
Cooter in just in case we have something horribly wrong - like I said before we are good at parrot type cages - never set up for a soft bill before


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie really likes her thicker rope perch (if you have parrots you know what I mean) - she likes to get a good grip and flap those gorgeous wings.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons, in general, like flat perches. Must remind them of the ancestral building ledges.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they prefer flat perches. Something they can lay down on if they want to. And I bet you do a great job with the cage. It's always fun setting them up.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

*Cooters New Home *

Ta Dah!!!! We still have a big fat branch that is going to go on an angle in the top right, and we need some more toys - but he seems to like it so far. He's in a room with 2 cockateils and 2 lovebirds - he could hear them before but not see them when he was in quarantine. He's checked out the food and water bowls and seems rather enchanted with all of the room. 
View attachment 16434

I have a Balcony!

View attachment 16435

Yep - lookin' good!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

He loves the big fat branch too! 
View attachment 16440

Yep - like this too!

View attachment 16441

Oops - got an itch!

View attachment 16442

Stylin'!!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job - what a primo setup!!! That certainly looks like a very satisfied resident.

We use similar crates for when birds are inside (quarantine/hospital). Our boards are slightly narrower, about 4" wide (attached with pairs of small c-clamps on either end keep it stable), and positioned several inches away from the end of the cage. That way, most poops fall to the paper directly and aren't mashed down by pigeon toes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL done, Ede-bird!! 

You did a beautiful job and I know Cooter will be *most* happy!! He is a very lucky bird!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes! I really like that set up, it gives him wing flapping room to go from one side to the other.. I think alot of folks make the mistake of putting too much "stuff" in the cage... looks perfect IMO.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks very happy in there! 
I use those crates also in my isolation room. The larger cages, I put milk crates on there side, with a towel on the top level - then just change and wash. Some like to go inside the milk crate (kinda like a nesting box), others like the top


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

He slept last night on the higher wide perch, and not on his towel on the bottom, which makes sense - higher is better. He seems happy to be in the room with the other birds - eating with a flock and all


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

The cage looks good! Just needs a bell. 



Charis said:


> Pigeons, in general, like flat perches. Must remind them of the ancestral building ledges.


Yes, I am aware. Ollie has her ledge, as well as a couple of other perches of varied widths and textures for her entertainment - just to stretch her brain. She uses them all.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Added a bell with some big acrylic beads ( one thing that there is no shortage of here is toy making supplies) - he's staring at it from across the cage like it might be radioactive...


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Same here - tons of supplies! Fun for everyone; me making them & them playing.



Ede-bird said:


> he's staring at it from across the cage like it might be radioactive...


He's just stretching his little brain around a new concept - it's good exercise (just as long as it's not blocking his food or water, but I'm pretty sure you already know that)!


----------

